# Eating Out



## Gravy Queen (May 19, 2012)

I know its hard to pick a favourite, but what are your top choices when eating out?

I'm lucky to live in a big city with lots of choices and good quality restaurants, but I also am happy too with a bit of pub grub locally. Our local pub does do good food, great steaks.

Going a bit more upmarket I tend to go for Japanese, Thai, Mexican, and Italian.  I like the odd Chinese too.  Not a huge fan of all you can eat buffets much because I just get stuffed (am a wimp). We also have some nice french restaurants which I tend to favour for girly lunches. (dishy waiters possibly have some influence on that one. Shallow. )

Where do you go when eating out?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2012)

I prefer old destination restaurants that were started by Mrs. Miniver type women,  formal yet sort of shabby places that have served the same good food for many decades.  I also like the old, out of the way, hot dog stand or fish shack type places that have become legends, by word of mouth.  These kinds of places are sort of an adventure, to me!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 19, 2012)

Blimey Bea how come I never met a cheap date like you


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 19, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Blimey Bea how come I never met a cheap date like you



You must have been looking in the wrong places!


----------



## Andy M. (May 19, 2012)

I prefer small locally owned restaurants.  We like to go out for breakfast.  We are also fortunate to have  good quality low budget restaurant across the street from our condo complex - walking distance.  They provide pizza, subs, Greek and Italian foods. 

We also have a variety of Chinese Indian and Thai restaurants in the vicinity.  There are two outlets for top notch pizza nearby that don't deliver but are worth the trip.  KFC provides the best fried chicken.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 19, 2012)

My wife and I are both adventurous eaters. When eating out, we tend to prefer authentic ethnic foods at places that are sometimes far off the beaten path. We're fortunate to live in an area where you can find almost any kind of food, provided you're willing to drive just a little. We also favor cuisines that I don't normally make at home, either because it's simply more convenient/cheaper to get it in a restaurant, or because the ingredients aren't readily available.

One of our favorite recent finds is a tiny little hole-in-the-wall Mexican joint that makes street tacos from things like tongue and ear - animal parts that most other restaurants would skip over. The food is delicious and very authentic. In fact, it's so authentic that the order takers barely speak English, and the people who call your number when the food is ready do so in Spanish. It's the sort of place where I imagine the staff and patrons get nervous whenever the immigration guy comes round. 

Another place we like is called Blue Nile, which is an Ethiopian restaruant. They feature stews, served family style, with heaps of injeera flat bread. Oddly, they also have one of the best draft beer selections in the area.

Up until recently, we had a nice little family owned Russian restaurant in our town. The food was good, and unbelievably cheap. DW and I could go in and have a meal for under $15 total. They went out of business, though. Not enough customers and also, I believe, because they sold their food at too low of a cost.

Sushi, Middle Eastern, Indian, Vietnamese, Thai. It's all good to me.


----------



## jabbur (May 19, 2012)

One of our favorites is Ruby Tuesdays.  I know it's a chain but we like their salad bar and appetizers.  Rarely get a full meal there.  Usually get two appetizers and the salad bar.  It's not too hard on the diet or the wallet.  Another favorite is Cheeseburger in Paradise.  Good burgers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 19, 2012)

Fiesta en Jalisco, a family run Mexican restaurant.  Very good food, but I am more likely to get take out than eat in.  Shrek does not like to eat out, anymore.


----------



## kadesma (May 19, 2012)

I love the older places like one we use to go to when I was a kid. Family style Italian on sunday's, first came soup,then an antipasto plate with salami, peppers,stuffed zucchini, foccacia,olives,rolled anchoies,small bites of cheese, then a pasta platter with spaghetti and ravioli in meat sauce, a platter of roast beef and gravy,a big platter of fried chicken garlic bread and salad, next was just a small dish of ice cream neopolitan I also love places in San Francisco,Fior da Talia places on the wharf, Grotto 9, Scoma's I use to love the Steak Diane  where my b-i-l liked to take us.  I love good food but I can dig a biroldo feed with pesto,soup,salad and bread. Or a trip to Waterford for a walk through the sausage place the have there. What a wonderful choice of sausages. I also love a place we go to in my old home town, there they have a free salad bar and a free anti-pasto table that reminds me of my m-i-l's  goodies. We love them all then we pick our choice of pastas and gravey's  yum yum
I can't go on the kids are bugging me to start the sauces for tomorro
kades


----------



## Addie (May 19, 2012)

You can't find bad seafood in Boston. We have several excellent restaruants owned by TV chefs. But if you want to go for ethnic foods, go across the river to Cambridge. Name a country. There is a restaurant there that serves their food. 

I prefer seafood. The Union Oyster House is probably my favorite. Very historical. It is where JFK used to sit all day Sunday reading his newspapers. But more than that it is one of the oldest restaurants in the country. It started out as a stable with rooms upstairs for the workers. Some of the stalls are still there with booth type seating. They have an oyster bar and you can standoutside watching the man opening them with speed that blinds you. We do have an Italian restaurant here locally. It is the longest opened and operating restaurant in Eastie. Their food is good. I always order their Eggplant Parm. I never order pasta. I have found that I very rarely like their gravy. Too acidic and not cooked long enough before serving.


----------



## Cerise (May 19, 2012)

I've eaten at so many restaurants over the years, maybe I've become a little jaded. I want to be "WOWED." Some of my favorites are gone. We counted about 20 w/i a few-mile radius of work. Recently, I read a good friend and coworker passed on. We were two of the great eater-outers - trying a new restaurant a few times a week after work. She was a wonderful lady, & will be sorely missed. I find myself missing some of the great nostalgic eateries of my past, like The Automat in New York City:

The Automat - the History, Recipes, and Allure of Horn & Hardart's Masterpiece.

You put a few coins in a window displaying your dish, turn the knob, & out it came. The cafeteria-style mac & cheese, homemade comfort food, a slice of pie & a cup of fresh-brewed coffee always hit the spot.

A few more I miss:

Burgers and hot dogs from Nathan's in Coney Island (Brooklyn, New York).

The $3.999 (hahaha) all-you-can-eat champagne brunches at Vegas' (Ratpack) Hotels that are gone. 

A restaurant in Universal City called Victoria Station. The restaurant was fashioned after victoria station (I guess). You dined in a subway car. 

Haven't gone to Tony Roma's in years, but loved the ribs & peeling onion rings off a block.

Chasen's in Beverly Hills. Spago above the Sunset strip.

Carney's in Holloywood - hot dogs on a train.

When we travelled, we used Frommer's guide, & found several off-the-beaten-path Mom & Pop restaurants, a restaurant called The Potsticker (in Chinatown), some restaurants on the wharf in San Fran. & Sausilito. Very romantic.

I'm sure I'm forgetting many more, but those are a few that stand out in my memory.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 20, 2012)

I avoid chain places like the black death, but, the NOVA area is inundated with fantastic mom and pop type places, with enough variety to scratch any itch I may have(food wise).

Pan American Bakery for Bolivian

Ba Le for Viet food, and amazing Bhan mi

Tutto Benne for awesome traditional, like momma never made Italian

Hacienda El Paso for really good Mexican(not Americanized, but pretty authentic, real deal Mexican).

Pho sate for the best Pho, ever.

Too many amazing kebab places, ranging from traditional Persian, to Afghan

La Maza for traditional Turkish and Greek

Hard Times for traditional American fare, and GRRREAT wood fired burgers

Tsunami for Sushi/Yaki/Tempura

Honey Pig for Korean BBQ

Bon Chon for Korean Fried Chicken

a TON of Pollo A la Brassa places, my favorite is Super Pollo

Pollo Compero for Panamanian/Guatemala style fried chicken and yucca

El Beueno Gusto for Salvadorian food. . .puppasas, tacos, chicharon, pollo picante. . . 

Yuen Chang for some good American Style Chinese food, but they also offer an "Authentic" Menu, with everything from Black eel, to fried pig ears, and all sorts of stuff in between.

Forget the name, but there is a great little spot in falls church for Ethiopian food, Bourdain even stopped in when he was filming in DC.

Sooooooooooooooooooo many places, and all so close, and 9 out of 10 times, SO much better than anything any fast food/chain type place offers, and the prices are better, food is better, AND you get to support a local.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 20, 2012)

The only time I eat out is when I'm traveling (on business or to visit my parents), when I'm visiting friends and we go out, or when I'm visiting my parents and I take my mom out for lunch or we go out the last night I'm in town because I've done all the cooking while I've been there. Eating out is, IMO, highly overrated.


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2012)

I tend to like small, Mom & Pop ethnic places.  I really miss city living for that feature.  TATTRAT, I used to live in an apartment just off Columbia Pike in Arlington, and then, later, in an old town house in Old Town Alexandria.  I miss the restaurants that were w/i walking distance in both places (only a couple you mentioned were familiar, so  much has changed).  In Hawaii you just couldn't beat the little places in strip malls where you brought your own bottle and sweated your way through a meal.

Unlike some who say they don't eat out if they can help it, I am usually happy to have someone take care of me.  I, too, tend to avoid chains.  But since I do annual road trips with a dog, do wind up on those occasions stopping at fast food, and in a pinch I like Applebees because I can have my wine and a half portion of their (in my experience) excellent salads.  

I eat out at least once a week, on Fridays for dinner, and my favorite is our sushi place.  But I get occasional yens for liver, and our local steak house does it great.  I'd love to see a Korean family move into town and start a kal-bi and bulgogi place.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 24, 2012)

*Gravy Queen:  Dining Out In Madrid Capital*

 Gravy Queen,

This is a phenomenal post ... my favorite topic ... Restaurants ... Trattorias, Tabernas, Cafés, Pubs, Bars & Ouzerias ... 

Firstly, I shall just speak about Madrid Capital ...

We enjoy dining out at the weekends, Friday and Saturday evenings. 

Our fave choices include:

Inazio Deias, a Sardinian Entreprennurer, Restaurateur and Exporter, Importer´s establishments are where we go for Italian Regional and Sardinian specialties. His two latest on the scene are:  Caffé dei Poetti and Scatto Matto ( Check Mate ).

For Indian monthly, we go to Swagat where the Expat scene is bountiful. The Vindaloo King & Queen and the Fish, Shrimp & Seafood Tandoori are our passions. 

Mexican is another ritual and we enjoy three distinctly different establishments; one called Todo A Mexico, and the other, Taquería Alamillo. The 3rd is located close to the magazine office and is called Delhi. They have a Vindaloo Chicken right one Piquant. 

For special occasion, both of adore Sashimi  and once a month we go to Kabuki, which is one of the best in the Mediterranean. We always share a Sashimi Boat, and each of us, have our own Wasabi. 

On the Mediterranean side of the globe, we have a great passion for Delfo´s, a popular Greek Taverna that we frequent. 

Neither of us eat fast food nor junk food. We do not have a penchant for these type of comestibles. We do not eat Thai on the Iberian Peninsula nor any other type of Asian ever; except Japanese or Indian. 

Pinxto Bars or Tapas Bars: Now, this is the best type of regional Spanish. 
We truly enjoy making our rounds, and thus go to: Estado Puro owned by Paco Roncero, the hole in the wall in front of our Loft apartment, The Glass Bar in The Derby Hotel, Schotis on Cava Baja 11 ( which is a street similar to Manhattan´s Restaurant Row ) and numerous others depending on which neigborhood we are visiting. 

There are a few other goodies in the Capital of Madrid´s neighborhoods:

Celebrity Chefs: 
a) Casa José - Aranjuez - Michelin Star
b) Coque - Chef Mario Sandoval 
c) Europa Dëco - Hotel Derby
d) Gastro Bar - Sergi Arola

Trattorias: 
e) Ciao Madrid
f) Da Nicola Trattoria - Madrid
g) Piu di Prima - Madrid
h) Il Gusto 

Japanese Sashimi Bars:
i) Sushiwakka
j) Sushi 99 
k) Tokoyo Ayala 

Peruvian: 
l) Virú 
m) Astrid & Gastón 

Have a lovely weekend.
Kindest, 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 24, 2012)

Good Evening Addie,

I had some fabulous shellfish over in Boston, Provincetown and The Islands of Nantucket & Martha´s Vineyard many years ago. 

Question 1:  Boston:   Is it Steve´s Pier 1 or Anthony´s  Pier 1 and is it still open and doing business ?  *** Their Giant Lobster was unforgettable. 

Question 2: Provincetown: The Moors ... is it still open and doing business ?
** I recall their stunner cape location and ocean views, and the huge fireplace ... and gorgeous enormous shrimps ...  

Thanks.
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 24, 2012)

I love Chinese food. If we go out we go for Chinese, otherwise i am rarely happy in other places. I can eat bad Chinese food and will not complain, but if we go to a bad restaurant I'll drive my wife and wait stuff crazy. So my wife knows better than take me anywhere else. If it is not Chinese I'm happy to grab a slice of Mushroom Pizza.


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening Addie,
> 
> I had some fabulous shellfish over in Boston, Provincetown and The Islands of Nantucket & Martha´s Vineyard many years ago.
> 
> ...


 
Yes, Anthony's Pier 1 is still open. The old man died and now the sons have it. They did have a fire many years ago and there was some question as to whether they would rebuild. 

I haven't been to Provincetown in more than 35 years. I lived in Brewster when I was in the 3rd and 4th grades. Now that town is so crowded that it is almost a city instead of the little lazy town I knew. A lot of the seashore has been designated as a National Seashore. So building there is prohibited. That is the only thing protecting it. It must have something drawing folks there. Friday the traffic to the Cape is horrendous. And coming home on Sunday night is even worse. You can take the ferry from Boston to Provincetown. It is actually quicker than driving there. At the right time of year, you can see the whales when you take the ferry.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2012)

Addie said:


> Yes, Anthony's Pier 1 is still open....




But they still call it Anthony's Pier 4.


----------



## Addie (May 24, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> But they still call it Anthony's Pier 4.


Sorry about that. You are right. 4 not 1. My bad. Thanks for the correction. It is not as popular as it once was.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 24, 2012)

We tend to stick to our favorite local places and I especially tend to stick to my favorite dish at each one. All are non-chain type places.

I tend to find what I like best and rarely mix it up. (strange huh!)

If I am not driving the family around and can have a few.... I love fine dining at jump at the chance to enjoy it. A limo or designated driver and a truly great meal with freinds or family is one of my greatest pleasures.
We don't buy gifts with/for my in-laws so we can partake in that pleasure at least once or twice a year with them. (No holds barred)


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2012)

Addie said:


> Sorry about that. You are right. 4 not 1. My bad. Thanks for the correction. It is not as popular as it once was.



It was a big treat when we went the for a special dinner many (40)  years ago.  It was THE special occasion restaurant in the city.  Jimmy's Harborside was their closest competition and they were right down the street.

The restaurant scene has changed significantly since then.  There are many excellent restaurants to choose from for those special occasions or any other time.


----------



## taxlady (May 24, 2012)

I like to eat at the local restos. We have okay Chinese (but they know us and treat us well), good Greek, excellent Indian, really yummy Italian, as well as a great "smoked meat" place, all not too far away. We often eat in the city with friends.


----------



## roadfix (May 24, 2012)

My neighborhood is changing rapidly.  When I moved into the area some 20+ years ago it was gang-banger ghetto here.  But over the last few years the demographics have been changing rapidly with new cafes and bistros popping up at every corner here.   These are the places we've been patronizing lately. ....supporting local businesses mostly.   Most of these small time chef-owned eclectic eateries all seem to have followings because they all seem very busy from day one of opening up.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

*Addie & Andy: Boston´s Anthony´s Pier IV*

Thanks so much Addie and Andy. We had fabulous freshly caught lobsters there in the 1980s, and we were in our very early 20s. 

The Moors was one of the most stunning oceanside restaurants in Provincetown. I believe one of the owners may had been Portuguese. I recall a shellfish dish from Portugal, is what I had. To die for ... I would believe the property is still in Provincetown, even if new entreprenuers had taken it over. The fireplace and the rustic ambiance was truly phenomenal. 

Ciao. Have lovely wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 25, 2012)

*Gravy Queen:  Greece*

Gravy Queen,

Italia has a tremendous amount of enchantment for us. However, Greece is also a profound favorite for us ... 

 Where to in Greece ...

I shall kick off with Corfu, located only 55km from Bari, Italia Port ... One can take in all the sights from the vantage point of any of the Tavernas on the Liston. Restaurants Aegli and Rex are wonderful spots to sample some of Corfu´s traditional specialties, which are heavily influenced by southeastern Puglia, Italian specialties. 

The Corifots have introduced us to their glories of Greek cuisine while we have visited the islands of Corfu ( there are 7 islands ) for a break when we are in Puglia. 

Peloponnese: The town of Nafphlion Port of Call is awesome with a stunner harbour and colorful boats, and traditional fishermen´s tabernas and quaint shops. The Odessey Bookshop contains books in English on the local history and geography. The town is packed with uncountable taverns and Tucked Away on a lovely flower filled narrow lane, is Hellas. The carte is the same for everyone and includes divine: domaldes which are stuffed grape leaves, moussaka, and roast lamb. Unforgettable. 

Lunch in Lerna, which is a short drive from Nafphlion, is the House of Tiles, dating back 3.000 years and the birthplace of Constantine the Great. The third reason one comes to Lerna, is obvious, to eat !  Skewers of tender marinated lamb, Souvlaki stands filled with street food ... However, this is not just street food. This is one of the tasiest lunches you shall have in Lerna. 

Santorini:  If you could use only one word to describe Santorini, it would have to be breathtaking. No matter where you go on this island, you can find breathtakingly beautiful scenery and simple wonderful traditional Greek cuisine. Restaurant Tomato, Taverna Alexandria and Selene in Fira, overlooking the sea ... Need I say more ? 

Have a wonderful weekend. 

*** I could write a book on Greece ... however, these are just a very few of the countless restaurants I have been to in Greece. 

Ciao, Have nice wkend.
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

I'm too poor to eat out. I am amazed at how much $ people spending eating out. But, I do eat well at home.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> It was a big treat when we went the for a special dinner many (40) years ago. It was THE special occasion restaurant in the city. Jimmy's Harborside was their closest competition and they were right down the street.
> 
> The restaurant scene has changed significantly since then. There are many excellent restaurants to choose from for those special occasions or any other time.


 
Andy, did you know that at Jimmy's Harborside you could get a free whale steak if it was your birthday? I made it a point to stay off the Fish Pier on my birthday.


----------



## roadfix (May 25, 2012)

I thought whale meat was banned here in the U.S.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2012)

roadfix said:


> I thought whale meat was banned here in the U.S.


 
I think it is imported. We no longer allow whale hunting. And this was back in the late 60's. I doubt that the item is still on their menu.


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm too poor to eat out. I am amazed at how much $ people spending eating out. But, I do eat well at home.


 
When I visited some friends in California, we went to Spago's for his birthday. He and his wife picked up th tab for ten of us at the table. The bill with liquor was well over $4,000. Just whipped out that piece of plastic like it was nothing. And that was not the only night we ate out. I wait until I have a coupon for Burger King. And then only get what the coupon allows. Only happens in the warm weather when I head up the street to sit at the beach. BK is right across the street. If I don't have a coupon, I pack something to take with me. 

I don't enjoy eating out. I am such a slow eater, that just when I am getting to my veggies, everyone else is outside yelling "Taxi!"


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 28, 2012)

Thank you so much for your replies, loved reading them all.

Margi - I've been to Corfu once as a young gal with a gang of friends, everything about it was divine. I still love greek food. I also went to Cyprus which is very beautiful, great food too! (not a fan of greek wines though!).


----------



## jusnikki (May 30, 2012)

I am mostly a creature of habit so I mainly stick to Applebee's. But recently I went to a place called Buffalo Wild Wings. I don't care for wings but they had the best nacho's I've ever had. The service was poor but I'd go back for those nacho's...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 30, 2012)

*Gravy Queen:  Greece, Italia & Cyprus*

  Buonasera GQ,

Firstly, interesting that you have mentioned Cyprus ... My younger daughter Nathalia and her husband have travelled there ( Greek side ) and absolutely are crazy about the Island of Cyprus.

I love Puglia, Italia ... it is my 2nd home ... 

Greece: is a very extraordinaire mecca of divine epicurism and seaviews unsurpassed ... I was born and raised on the sea so I feel quite connected here too ...

Thanks for the note ... 

I had lunched in Athens, at a Michelin star where the chef, Christoff / Christian was a disciple of Ferrán Adriá ... Stunning Meze ... 

Have you been to Malta ? We were there last year for 4 days 3 nights ... 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 1, 2012)

*Pizza Napoletana Tradizionalmente Buona*

 To All My Colleagues At D.C.,

Neapolitan pizza, a long standing tradition in Napoli ... For those members who are planning a trip to Napoli, Italia, take this list with you:

DA MICHELE: Via Cesare Sersale 1 - 3 
This is a modest pizzeria that has hardly changed in decades ... The super Condurro family Gents, a lawyer, an engineer and a university professor run it.  www.damichele.net 

BRANDI: Salita S. Anna di Palazzo 1 - 2 
www.brandi.it 

PORT´ ALBA: Native Neapolitians like to come by here early in the morning to order their minatures for lunch. 

BELLINI: There is a selection of 40 assorted pizzas from which to choose. 
www.ilbellini.it 

TRIANON DA CIRO: This bustling 3 floor trattoria seats 450 people. The largest pizza created here is 60 centimetres. 

These are five pizzerias in Naples, you do not wish to miss.

Have nice wkend.
Ciao,
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 2, 2012)

*Greek Islands: Anafi & Paxti*

Buonasera, 

Has anybody over to the Greek Islands ? Which islands ? 

Anafi and Paxti, are two islands possessing deserted beaches, gorgeous picturesque harbor ports, ancient cobblestone lanes for exploring and fabulous taverns for sipping and tasting meze prepared with local freshly caught fish and vegetables & herbs ...

ANAFI:  Liotrvi Tavern - Hotel Apollon Village on  Klissidi Beach 

PAXTI:  The Olive - Hotel Paxtos Beach 

Have a lovely wkend.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Bella99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Montana's and East Side Marios are up there on my list! I also like Red Lobster. 

But nothing beats chinese take-out,  or a local donair shop.


----------

